# 02 simulator



## ITR632 (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get one of these for a 2002 2.5 S? Long story short, I bought a 2004 exhaust manifold from a dude on the boards because mine cracked and he told me that 2004 was exactly like 2002. Well there was nowhere for the sensor to go into, so my mechanic just put the sensor on the outside, and now I am getting a service engine light......


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to the school of hard knocks my friend; you have learned something grasshopper. How much did this lesson cost you? Alway's check your "Useable On" applications with reputable folks; most Nissan Parts departments are pretty good in this area.


----------



## TreyB1127 (Sep 5, 2008)

I ran into the same problem with my 3.5. I just had to get my sensor extended. Is that the problem you have or is there just no where to put the sensor at all? You can go to an auto parts store and they can turn off the check engine light. but you need to disconnect the negative cable on your battery for a minute after they do this to make sure the light doesnt come back on. if the light does comeback on then that means your ecu has gone into "limp" mode and is basically saying get me home and fix me. so if you were thinking about just saying screw it and leave the sensor out....bad idea


----------

